# Buying a property after brexit



## medper_uk (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi all..
First post here! Now we are both retired , we are thinking that once this COVID situation is under control and movement is relaxed again, that we would like to buy a property in the Paphos region and come out for the maximum 90 days per year (as i understand it this is the limit before visa etc is required?)
Question is.. Do you need to be a permenant resident to buy a property and possibly rent out part of year?
Just to keep our options open, we thought of downsizing in the uk and having the best of both worlds for each of our returns.
Is anyone else doing this?
We love Cyprus and have been approx 12 times now and never tire of our adventures
Best regards to everyone Andy & Lynne x


----------



## Simon D (Feb 18, 2021)

medper_uk said:


> Hi all..
> First post here! Now we are both retired , we are thinking that once this COVID situation is under control and movement is relaxed again, that we would like to buy a property in the Paphos region and come out for the maximum 90 days per year (as i understand it this is the limit before visa etc is required?)
> Question is.. Do you need to be a permenant resident to buy a property and possibly rent out part of year?
> Just to keep our options open, we thought of downsizing in the uk and having the best of both worlds for each of our returns.
> ...


Hi, I’m in a similar situation, pre COVID I spent winter travelling but was looking at buyping somewhere to live during the winter months and rent out over summer. I’m currently on hold until I see what happens post Brexit. 90 days maximum stay wouldn’t work for me. Best of luck with your search


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Simon, you could apply for a long-term visa.


----------



## Simon D (Feb 18, 2021)

nhowarth said:


> Simon, you could apply for a long-term visa.


My understanding is I’d have to buy the property before applying for the relevant visa which seems a little risky. I suspect that the Southern European countries will look to make things easier for foreign ex pats when things calm down and since I’m in no rush I thought I’d wait.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

There's no need to buy a property Simon. The authorities will need to ensure themselves that you have sufficient funds for your stay so that you will not be a drain on the economy. You can get more information at CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - Migration Section

Regards,


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

This link may help.
Cyprus real estate bashed by Brexit - Financial Mirror


----------

